# WoW laggt troz gutem Pc



## mevlut36 (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
Ich hab folgendes Problem.... bei mir laggts wie sau in Wow, zB. vor Og oder in Og auch beim fliegen usw... eig. überall.
Mein Kumpel hat nen schlechteren Pc und bei ihm läufts flüssig. Warum das bei mir so ist weis ich auch nicht, deshalb bitte ich euch um par tipps , danke im vorraus

Hier meine Pc Daten:

Windows 7
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GT 440
Prozessor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 x2 Dueal Core Processor 5000+ 2,60 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 3,00GB


----------



## Arosk (17. Juli 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


> Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GT 440
> Prozessor: AMD Athlon™ 64 x2 Dueal Core Processor 5000+ 2,60 GHz


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Die Grafikkarte ist langsam und der Prozessor veraltet.[/font]


----------



## mevlut36 (17. Juli 2011)

beim kumpel siehts nicht anders aus aber WOw läuft gut bei ihm und für Wow sollte es doch reichen oder ?


----------



## Saji (17. Juli 2011)

Ich tippe mal auf langsamen RAM, zugemülltes System und, wie oben schon erwähnt, alte CPU und langsame GPU. Auch wenn WoW schon alt ist, durch so manchen Flaschenhals passt es trotzdem nicht durch.

Du kannst natürlich auch die Einstellungen runterschrauben. Schatten und das teilweise recht hässliche neue Wasser ausschalten bringen sehr viel. Du verlierst optisch nicht viel, gewinnst aber eine Menge an Leistung.


----------



## mevlut36 (17. Juli 2011)

jo danke, aber ich versteh immer noch nicht wie spiele wie Crysis ohne probleme laufen und WoW nicht...


----------



## Caps-lock (17. Juli 2011)

*seufz*
Was heißt gut laufen und mit welchen Details ?
Was für Details bei Crysis, was für Details bei WoW ?
Was für nen PC hat dein Kumpel, weil nachdem du deinen PC schon als gut einstufst, möchte ich dann mal wissen, was da schlechter ist.

Deine Graka wäre von der Leistung her vor 3-4 Jahren mal gut gewesen und dein Prozessor wird von jedem 50 Euro Prozi in die Tasche gesteckt.

Installier mal die Addons neu, sowas kann auch zu Rucklern führen.

Was meinst du mit laggen ?
Hast du Pingprobleme, oder ruckelt es ?
Wenn es ruckelt, rattert dabei die Festplatte oder wirds nur irgendwie zähflüssig?


----------



## mevlut36 (17. Juli 2011)

also...
mit gutem pc hab ich eig gemeint das er für WoW vollkommen ausreichend sein sollte...
Crysis2 klappt ohne prob... habs zwar nciht mehr auf meinem pc aber soweit ich weis hab ich crysis nicht auf höster gradfik gespielt aber auch nicht auf ner schlechten...
der Pc vom kumpel hat fast kein unterschied zu meinem nur das seine Grafikarte tick besser ist mehr aber auch nicht.. und bei mir halt der Prozessor ein tick besser..
mit laggen meine ich das es ab und zu hängt bei schnellen bewegungen oder wen ich mich bewege fliegen usw.. beim stehnbleiben kommt sowas nicht vor im game
und mit addons wüsst ich gern was du genau meinst, danke


----------



## Aldaria (17. Juli 2011)

mevlut36 schrieb:


> jo danke, aber ich versteh immer noch nicht wie spiele wie Crysis ohne probleme laufen und WoW nicht...



Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass Crysis als Basis die DirectX11 Runtime benützt und damit auch richtigen support für multithreading hat, während WoW auf der alten DirectX9 Runtime aufbaut, die für singlecore geschrieben wurde.


----------



## mevlut36 (17. Juli 2011)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass Crysis als Basis die DirectX11 Runtime benützt und damit auch richtigen support für multithreading hat, während WoW auf der alten DirectX9 Runtime aufbaut, die für singlecore geschrieben wurde.



man kann ja bei Wow auch auf DirectX11 einstelln dann müssts klappen ?


----------



## Aldaria (17. Juli 2011)

.


----------



## mevlut36 (17. Juli 2011)

Haha hab grad DirecktX11 eingestellt und hab keine prob. mehr spiele grad sogar auf Höster Grafik danke für den tipp


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Juli 2011)

Crysis2 hatte nativ auch erstmal keine DX11-Unterstützung. Die kam mit einem Patch erst nach.
Crysis2 basiert auch auf DX9, da es ja auch unter Windows XP läuft.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (20. Juli 2011)

Kann mir mal bitte einer Erklären, warum das jetzt auf einmal bei ihm mit DX11 wieder funktioniert? Ich mein... Das ist... naja... ich verstehs einfach nicht... Eigentlich unterstützt WoW doch gar kein DX11 und braucht sowieso auch den anderen Schrott und Billboards (welche ich jetzt mal bei langsamen Rechnern für Performanceprobleme verantwortlich mache) werden doch wohl mit DX11 nicht schneller, besser, anders gerendert, als mit DX10 oder DX9 =O


----------



## Legendary (20. Juli 2011)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte einer Erklären, warum das jetzt auf einmal bei ihm mit DX11 wieder funktioniert? Ich mein... Das ist... naja... ich verstehs einfach nicht... Eigentlich unterstützt WoW doch gar kein DX11 und braucht sowieso auch den anderen Schrott und Billboards (welche ich jetzt mal bei langsamen Rechnern für Performanceprobleme verantwortlich mache) werden doch wohl mit DX11 nicht schneller, besser, anders gerendert, als mit DX10 oder DX9 =O


Naja wenn die Befehlssätze einer Grafikkarte auf DX11 optimiert sind laufen natürlich Spiele auf DX11 Basis flüssiger, da die Karte da zusätzlich Power reinfeuern kann leistungstechnisch gesehen. WoW unterstützt erstmal kein DX11, das war früher nur 9 wie bei allen Spielen. Scheinbar wurde aber die Engine verbessert und die Kompabilität auf DX11 gesetzt wie z.B. Wassereffekte, Beleuchtung etc. und eine gute GPU kann da dann mehr rausholen.


----------



## Palimbula (20. Juli 2011)

Mit Patch 4.1 wurde in WoW die offizielle Unterstützung von DirectX 11 eingeführt --> *klick mich*
Die Aktivierung von DirectX 11 kann sich (sehr) positiv auf die Performance des Spiels auswirken --> *klick mich*

Bei mir lief WoW mit DirectX 11 flüssiger und "runder" als mit DirectX 9 --> Grafikkarte siehe Signatur


----------



## Sator (22. Juli 2011)

An dem PC ist halt einfach nichts gut, WoW läuft genau so, wie es zu erwarten war.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Juli 2011)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> Eigentlich unterstützt WoW doch gar kein DX11


genau eben doch und da dx11 effizienter ist, wird dx11 hardware auch besser ausgenutzt. ich hatte auch 30% geschwindigkeitszuwachs durch das simple umstellen von 9 auf 11

eine 64 bit version ist übrigends auch schon in arbeit, falls du die erweiterung auch verpasst. dx11 gibts schon seit fast nem jahr in wow.


ach und pro forma mal wieder:
ruckeln: niedrige fps, diashow usw
lag: hoher ping, auf der stelle laufende mitspieler usw


----------

